# Hook Size for Stripers?



## Poor Poor Fisherman (May 7, 2007)

I receive such great advice from this forum!  So here I am going to the "great fountain of knowledge" again with another question. ....... THANKS in advance!

What size and style hooks are most commonly used when trolling for Stripers with Blue Back Herring or large Shad?  I am using the #1 size Circle Hooks because this is what a couple of experienced people told me to use.  But I am missing a lot of hook ups!!  The hook seems so small to me.  I am also getting a lot of short bites though are most likely Spots.  

Also, do any of you uses a stinger hook of some kind?  If so, how do you rig it up?  

I hope that one of these days I can answer a thread with some credible information to repay all the help I have received.

Regards,

Poor Poor Fisherman


----------



## j_seph (May 7, 2007)

*Hook*

I'll use a 1/0-2/0 live bait hook on herring. On big shad I'll use a 5/0 circle hook. Also I'll tie to the 5/0 a leader long enough to go near the end of the tail and tie a trebble hook on and stick it in the tail lesving enough slack in the leader so the bait can swim naturally as possible. Hope 2 cents worth helps.


----------



## uh1doorgnr (May 7, 2007)

i use red  octopus 2/0 hooks,sometimes with a stinger,i personally dont hook the bait with the stinger,the stinger will just stay free,the stinger ties onto the main hook right below the barb,im no pro but all my stripers are hooked with the main hook,spots generally get the stinger,the missed fish are probabally spots,stripers usually just take the bait and run,hope this helps


----------



## huntnnut (May 7, 2007)

I don't care for circle hooks myself although some folks swear by them.  I typically use 1/0 Octopus hooks on regular sized BB's hooked through both nostrils and then upsize on larger baits according to their size.  I might use up to an 8/0 Octopus hook on a really large trout hooked though the inside of the mouth and out one of the nostrils.

Often times when you're getting short strikes it's either spotted bass or possibly even gar, though stripers will do this sometimes too.  Sometimes if its stripers and their being finicky, you may want to go to a smaller size bait if you have the smaller baits available.  This is a good reason to always have several different size baits available.  Shiners or spot tails will work for the smaller baits.

Sometimes on really large trout or gizzard shad I'll take a treble hook and gently hook two of the hooks right up under the scales on the side of the bait about halfway or so back from its head.  Some folks just let it hang free also.


----------



## j_seph (May 7, 2007)

*Duh me*

I meant octopus hook  
not live bait hook


----------



## Jim Whatley (May 8, 2007)

match the hook's to the bait big hook's for big bait little hook's for little bait big hook's will kill little baites don't much care for circle hook's I don't have the painece for them.stinger when I can get my handes on that real big bait but there a little hard to fish boards up on the bank  hope this may help a little keep on asking questions ( I do)


----------

